# Custom size drywall



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Unless I'm missing something - which I may very well be - drywall only comes in 4' widths. I've never seen it any other width.

I'm afraid, my friend, that taping and mudding is probably in your future.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

drywall comes also for 9' walls, so maybe 5' available. check suppliers


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tpolk said:


> drywall comes also for 9' walls, so maybe 5' available. check suppliers


That's length. You can get drywall in lengths up to 16'. But I've never heard of anything but 4' widths. Perhaps I've just not looked in the right places.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

54" width for 9'


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tpolk said:


> 54" width for 9'


Cool. Where you finding that? I've never seen it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you own a house you should learn to tape.
Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

tpolk said:


> 54" width for 9'


I've never seen it.



Ron6519 said:


> If you own a house you should learn to tape.
> Ron


:thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> Cool. Where you finding that? I've never seen it.


http://www.acousticsupply.com/sheathing.html

I don't see it in 9' there but I do see it in 10'.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

That 5/8 x 54" x 12' material would be a real treat to hang on a ceiling :no:.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

54" wide still doesn't get the 60" width wallboy is looking for. 54" is available at most drywall supply houses. No one makes 60" wide. The only "custom" orders I know of is in the length. You USED to be able to get 8'-6", 9'-6", etc. to stand up on commercial work. It saved some time, but often the wait to get the product wasn't worth it (not to mention additional cost).


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

bjbatlanta said:


> 54" wide still doesn't get the 60" width wallboy is looking for. 54" is available at most drywall supply houses. No one makes 60" wide. The only "custom" orders I know of is in the length. You USED to be able to get 8'-6", 9'-6", etc. to stand up on commercial work. It saved some time, but often the wait to get the product wasn't worth it (not to mention additional cost).


Ya, I think everybody gave up on that knowing there was nothing for the OP. Then we got on the 54" rock and away we went.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Understand. And I was just throwing in the fact that you can (or at least COULD) get "custom" drywall to some extent. Again even those lengths would be for a commercial "high rise" where you need several thousand boards. Michael Thomas' comment on the 54" on the ceiling is dead on. Haven't dealt with any 5/8"x54", but the one job I did with 54"x1/2" (builder furnished material) was a real pain. Standing on a bench trying to hold the board on your head as is normally done, I found my arms were too short to reach the edge of the board to nail. Of course the 54" is meant mainly for 9' walls, so figure 48" on your ceilings. I've never used a lift, so I'm not sure if that could be the solution. Not sure if they're capable of 54" width or not....


----------

